# Ages of Members



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Just curious if most members here are younger.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I remember having a poll like this awhile back, and I was surprised that I wasn't the oldest one.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Under 20


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I remember having a poll like this awhile back, and I was surprised that I wasn't the oldest one.


 I'm 61.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> I'm 61.


Its good to know we are not alone.....lol.....


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

20-29


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

under 20, am 14 XP lol


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

32 here


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*22 soon to be 23
*​


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Only 12


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm under 20... Mo, I didn't realize you where that young! We're closer in age than I thought...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Its good to know we are not alone.....lol.....


 Here's to us "over 50's". Remember, you're only as old as you feel


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

How old did you think I was? Forty? Lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe a teen or in the 20's. Lol.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, lol. Nope I'm 12


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

15 here.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

WOW. Mr.v I always thought that you were way older than that. It is hard to believe you have so much experience by the age of 15, maybe I'll have that amount of experience when Im your age...... Hopefully


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I started with bettas when I was 12? I think that's right. Heck I don't remember lol.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I started when I was 11, 12 now... I'll probably have a chance then...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i started when i was 12 or 13 XP mo i wouldn't even guess you where 12 i woould say 33 or something LOL ;3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL. Why? do I really sound that old? lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes ;p lol
you sound more mature than i do haha, and look at my avi, dosen't look like a 20 year old would have, yours looks more "adult-like"


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

29 here


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> yes ;p lol
> you sound more mature than i do haha, and look at my avi, dosen't look like a 20 year old would have, yours looks more "adult-like"


LOL. I understand. Ive been told this before on another forum about souding mature...... lol. the plant looks adultish? It is one of my favorie plants in the aquarium trade and has magnificent color/leaves. I love that plant (hygrophila polysperma........ oh my gosh. "aquarium trade" "Magnificent" "scientific name memorized". wow I do sound Adultish...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

bettarules i thought you would be in your late 30s o-0 man am messed up, lol

Mo you even know the scientific name for that plant XD how adult-like


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I hit the ripe old age of 21 last month.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Speaking of "late 30s", I'm 37.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm impressed Mo. I thought you were much older as well. I hope you keep going like you're going.

As for me, I'm 21


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

14 (15 in july )


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

SeniorD said:


> *22 soon to be 23
> *​


Me, too!!! I'm getting fish stuff for my birthday lol! I've been doing this for 5 years now. Didn't start with bettas, tho.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> bettarules i thought you would be in your late 30s o-0 man am messed up, lol
> 
> Mo you even know the scientific name for that plant XD how adult-like


I get that a lot although mostly in person. LOL


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Just hoping to get more votes....


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm 17. .______.;


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wolfboy51 said:


> 14 (15 in july )


woot :checkedout:


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm 13!  
14 on may 26th!!!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mo said:


> Only 12


Mo, for someone as young as my little sister you don't half have a lot of knowledge! Most of the best advice I've had off here has come from someone nearly half my age! 

I'm 20.  21 in august.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

50 here. 51 in September.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Micho said:


> I'm 17. .______.;


No worries y'all, I'm 17 too.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Very Interesting Poll~~40-45 started out fishy for my 10 yr old daughter, now he's my _


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

20-29 26 actually


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

<--- 47

(And I had to think about that because I just turned 47 recently)


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in the 30-39 age group. Going to hit the next age group soon.

I have been told I type like i'm 20 though... It makes me feel young


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> 50 here. 51 in September.


Wow that's crazy I thought you were much younger than that. Just proves you can't tell much about a person by how they type. LOL


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

24 here.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

19. I'll be 20 in july.
I've had fish since i was born. (started getting my own when i was five). But Just got my first betta. Always wanted one though. They're so gorgeous. =3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I won't say, but I am YOUNGER than Mo. 
Wish I was older kinda.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

believe me you WANT to stay young when your older XD that's how i feel. i wish i was smaller than my parents, some people confuse me as a adult o.o then am terrified about moving out :lol: you get the point, lol
also people could worry about "peer pressure" when your older, just basically enjoy the moment you have now
(why do i worry? am only 14 :crazy


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm 15


----------

